# ...
(       )      .   (    ),  ,   ,        .    . ,  ?

----------


## bohai

> (       )      .   (    ),  ,   ,        .    . ,  ?


!         ()  ,     -?     ,    .

----------

_ !_

----------


## JessMoscow

!   : __ 
   ,   ,       .

----------

,   ,  ,  .      .  , ,  ,     .   . .

----------


## JessMoscow

!  ,        ... ..       ,    ,      ,   ,  :Smilie:

----------

-  ,     :Frown:

----------


## JessMoscow

?

----------

(   --- ,   ).
      ,   ..  ..    -  "" (  )  "" (    ).      ?     ...

----------


## JessMoscow

,     .

----------

,              ,    !

----------


## osu

> -  ,


  -   ,       !      ... 


> 


  -  ,     ..   ,       -  !
  -     .. -       -    ...

----------

> ... 
> .


       -             ,       .
    -   ,  ""  ,       ,           !

----------


## bohai

**,    ""

----------

:?

----------


## -1

-      -  80%
 - 10%
,  - 5%
 - 5%

  80 %          .

  ,           ,      .     :yes:    -   :yes:

----------

> .       -


   -    ,      ?

----------

> 


   ?  :Big Grin:   ( !!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## osu

> .       -


              ?



> ,


      ?        (..     ),  . -  -   .

----------

(,  ,  ...)     .     .     ,       ,   ,   .       ,     .

----------


## .

.     :yes:    -   :yes: [/QUOTE]


         ,   .
       .
  ,  . -  .

  ,  .     - .
 ,                  .
 ,        . 
    .  -    ,  ,  ,   ,      , , ..,  .

----------


## NataSPb

)))),    ,      ,           ()

----------

